# www.maryjanemail.biz



## newgrowboxgrower (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey i was surfin the web and stumbled upon this site. Seems legit. Anyone else thinkin of trying it? you order it, pick up in your mail box. no suspicious exchange of money or product for customer. seems safe to me.


----------



## Derple (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't really like the look of it, but hey, I get pretty paranoid sometimes


----------



## mattman (Jun 4, 2011)

unfortunately, they state that money orders are anonymous, they are not. You have to show a valid DL just to get one...sign shit with your name and social.


----------



## mattman (Jun 4, 2011)

if you got caught getting this crap in a unfriendly med state, ud get drug trafficking charges


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 6, 2011)

Pablo Escobar job...


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jun 13, 2011)

its in canada
only ships to canada mail boxes


----------



## quik420 (Sep 7, 2013)

newgrowboxgrower did you end up trying this?


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 19, 2022)

quik420 said:


> newgrowboxgrower did you end up trying this?


Yes, they were legit


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)

Lmao.......nothing like old spam


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lmao.......nothing like old spam


Haha, nothing like replying 9 years later eh?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 19, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


> Haha, nothing like replying 9 years later eh?


Is that place even still in business anymore? Lol


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 19, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Is that place even still in business anymore? Lol


No idea, I haven't been on riu much and was looking at old threads.

I did buy from them a few times and it was good stuff


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 21, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


> No idea, I haven't been on riu much and was looking at old threads.
> 
> I did buy from them a few times and it was good stuff


Welcome back! Post your grow


----------

